
Reading Outisde Your Bubble - devirkahan
http://www.thegeekscompanion.com/home/reading-outisde-your-bubble.html
======
mathattack
Interesting article. I think reading outside one's comfort zone (as well as
programming outside one's comfort zone and meeting people outside one's
comfort zone) is valuable for a few reasons:

1) As Charlie Munger and others have said, to win an argument, you must know
the other person's position in their own words better than they do.

2) Reading for reinforcement is useful hut has diminishing returns. I may not
agree with a lot of Noam Chomsky or Ann Coulter but I have still read some of
what they write. If nothing else it sharpens my reasoning. And it also opens
horizons. 3) As the article states, being narrow is boring. 4) Being broadly
read provides access to ideas that others don't have.

------
samirahmed
I don't understand how reading books correlates to reading out of your comfort
zone.

If you browse online outside your comfort zone, you are even more likely to be
exposed to new ideas.

~~~
kaybe
Most people will stick with it longer when reading a book, I guess.
(Additionally, a book can take more abuse than an electronic device..)

------
zalew
relevant:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bu...](http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bubbles.html)

